# Ss Aurania



## RUMRAT

Anybody help with findind a decent photograph of the SS AURANIA ? She was used for trooping duties in WW1 and was torpedoed by a German submarine on the 4th February 1918 , Whilst being towed to the clyde for repair she broke he tow and went arground at Caliach Point on the island of Mull and broke up. Thanks in anticipation..


----------



## Tim Turner

Hi Rumrat - I've just posted a scan of a postacrd (a painting) of the Aurania


----------



## john shaw

are these images any use to you?


----------

